# Farben unter Corel Draw



## Hippo (25. Februar 2002)

wer von Euch hat schon mal eine farbechte 1:1 Darstellung seiner Monitordarstellung und dem Druckergebnis gehabt?  
Ich muß eine Anzeieg fertig machen, würde die ja auch in Photoshop machen, ist aber im Corel einfacher - ich habe aber nen Horror davor wenn ich an die farben denke! Hat jemand einen Tip parat, außer mit dem HKS Farbfächer da zusitzen :--

Help

Danke Hippo


----------



## nickname (27. Februar 2002)

Bei Corel musst Du halt die Druckeigenschaften (Druckereinstellungen oder sowas) mit installiert haben, und wenn Du Photoshop hast, hast Du auch Adobe gamma mit unter Systemsteuerung, damit kannst Du den Monitor kallibrieren. Arbeite mit cmyk im Corel, unbedingt!!! 
Also ich komm aus der Druckbranche und so habe ich es immer gelöst, denn eine professionelle Kalibrierung der Monitore, konnte sich kaum eine Firma leisten . Corel hat zwar auch die HKS Scala in vielfacher Ausfertigung mit drin, aber das hat irgendwie nie hingehauen, das waren dann immer ganz andere Farben als ich eingestellt habe, kann aber auch am Postscriptdrucker gelegen haben, weiss nicht wie das ohne Postscript ist, hab ich noch nicht mit HKS ausprobiert!

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Flame (5. März 2002)

Corel bietet meines erachtens ein sehr gutes Farbmanagement an.
Man sollte bloß auch die entsprechenden Profile haben. Und die sollten auch stimmen.

d.h. icc Dateien von den Geräten sollten korekt installt werden.
Leider ist aber das Problem, das das eben Standarddateien sind. Und eine professionelle Kalibrierung kann sich keiner so richtig leisten.
Aber man kann seine Geräte auch auf Softwarebasis kalibrieren. Ob das was bringt, weiß ich leider nicht.

Am besten fährst Du, wenn du mit Palettenfarben arbeitest. (HKS, Pantone etc.)
Die sind dann auch bei anderen gleich. Denn die werden überall gleich zusammengemischt. Dafür gibbets ja Vorschriften, aus wieviel Bestandteilen eine Farbe besteht.

Ansonsten, kann ich Dir keine Tipps geben, da ich selber noch nichtmal hinter die ganze Problematik gestiegen bin.


----------

